# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rautateiden turvallisuusmielikuva

## vompatti

Aamulehdessä on lyhyen ajan kuluessa ollut kaksi yleisönosastokirjoitusta, joissa on vaadittu nopeita ja suuria toimia vaarallisten aineiden kuljetuksen estämiseksi rautateillä.

Ensimmäinen kirjoitus oli Aamulehdessä 4.12.2005. Siinä vaadittiin rakennettavaksi Pyhäjärven toiselle puolelle kallis rautatie, jota pitkin vaaralliset aineet kulkisivat. Näin saataisiin vaaralliset aineet pois kaupungin keskustasta. Kirjoituksessa ei suoranaisesti otettu kantaa nykyisien rautatien purkamiseksi, mutta ymmärtääkseni se oli kirjoittajan mielessä.

Laadin tähän kirjoitukseen vastineen, jonka Aamulehti seuraavalla viikolla julkaisi. Kirjoitin jotakin tämän tapaista:




> New Yorkissa kaupunki yritti kieltää vaarallisten aineiden rautatiekuljetuksen kaupungin läpi. Kielto olisi aiheuttanut junille satojen mailien ylimääräisen matkan. Kielto kumottiin, sillä Yhdysvaltain liittovaltion laki vaatii, että vaaralliset aineet on kuljetettava junalla. Onhan rautatiekuljetus maantiekuljetusta turvallisempaa!


Kirjoituksellani ei ilmeisesti ollut paljonkaan vaikutusta, sillä viimeksi kuluneen viikon aikana on jälleen vaadittu uusia rautateitä rakennettavaksi. Tällä kertaa kirjoittaja ihmetteli, miksi viranomaiset eivät ole jo puuttuneet Tampereen ratapihalla seisoviin säiliövaunuihin. Nyt rautatietä vaadittiin rakennettavaksi tunneliin Pispalan alitse. Samalla pitäisi viereen rakentaa nelikaistainen moottoritietunneli. Ja näin vanha ratalinja voitaisiin käyttää asuntorakentamiseen. Raitiotietähän ei kannata tehdä vanhasta ratalinjasta!

Mistä näitä kirjoituksia putkahtelee? Kirjoittaako niitä joku salanimillä? Aamulehtihän kuuluu niihin harvoihin lehtiin, jotka vielä julkaisevat kirjoituksia nimimerkillä. Onko muissa lehdissä ollut samankaltaisia kirjoituksia?

Tärkein kysymys kuitenkin on, miten yleisön mielipide saataisiin oikeaksi? Miten rautateiden turvallisuusmielikuvaa voitaisiin parantaa? Ehdotuksia? Kenen vuoro on kirjoittaa seuraava yleisönosastokirjoitus rautateitä puolustamaan?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mistä näitä kirjoituksia putkahtelee?


Aamulehden mielipideosaston taso lähentelee mielestäni UL100:n tekstaripalstan tasoa. Kuka tahansa voi nimimerkillä kirjoittaa kaikennäköistä roskaa ja se vielä julkaistaan (itse asiassa täällä tuntuu olevan korkeampi rima, Aamulehti julkaisi tänään erään täältä jäähyllä olevan kirjoittajan mielipidekirjoituksen). Ei sinänsä ole mikään ihme, että kirjoituksissa esitetään sitten aivan ihmeellisiä ajatuksia.

----------


## Kani

Ko. mielipidepalstan taso on tosiaan ihmetyttänyt. Surkeudessa paremmaksi panee tuon kokoisista lehdistä lähinnä seinäjokelainen Ilkka. Viimeksi Aamulehdessä ihmetytti kirjoitus, jossa arvioitiin Tampereen bussien käyttöenergiaratkaisuja "linja-autoharrastajien keskustelupalstoilla esiintyneiden kokemusten" perusteella.

Mitä tulee vaarallisten aineiden kuljetuksiin, faktat todennäköisimmin osoittaisivat, että Tampereen läpi kulkee rekkakyytinä vaikka millaisia riskikuormia, eivätkä ne ole ollenkaan siten hallittavissa kuin pääasiassa sivussa asutuksesta kulkevien ja laajalla teollisuusalueella seisoskelevien junien riskit.

Tuota epätodennäköistä junaonnettomuutta pelkääviltä voisi tietysti pyytää rahoitustarjousta Tampereen kiertävän tavaraliikenneradan rakentamisesta. Kaikki riskithän ovat poistettavissa, jos maksajia löytyy.

----------


## vompatti

> Aamulehti julkaisi tänään erään täältä jäähyllä olevan kirjoittajan mielipidekirjoituksen.





> Viimeksi Aamulehdessä ihmetytti kirjoitus, jossa arvioitiin Tampereen bussien käyttöenergiaratkaisuja "linja-autoharrastajien keskustelupalstoilla esiintyneiden kokemusten" perusteella.


Tänne takapajuiseen Etelä-Arjalaan tulee Aamulehtikin päivän myöhässä. Luin tuon kirjoituksen. Mielestäni tuollaista ei pitäisi julkaista. Foorumikeskustelut käytäköön foorumilla, ei lehdissä.




> Tuota epätodennäköistä junaonnettomuutta pelkääviltä voisi tietysti pyytää rahoitustarjousta Tampereen kiertävän tavaraliikenneradan rakentamisesta. Kaikki riskithän ovat poistettavissa, jos maksajia löytyy.


Näiltä kirjoittajilta on turha kysyä, mistä rahat saataisiin. Rahoitus käy epäsuorasti ilmi kirjoituksista. Listaan tässä lyhyesti rahoituslähteitä:
Koska rautateitä tarvitaan vain raskaaseen tavaraliikenteeseen tehtaiden ja satamien välillä, voidaan turhat rautatiet (esim. Turkuun johtavat ratalinjat) myydä romuksi. Näiltä radoilta saadaan myös pölkkyjä, kiskoja ja sepeliä käytettäväksi Pispalan tunneliin, Pyhäjärven kiertoon tai vaikkapa veturinvaihdon eliminoivaan uuteen rataan Tampereelta Lapin ja Petsamon kautta Atalaan. Vanhat ratapohjat voidaan myydä tonteiksi.Kalliiksi tuleva matkustajajunaliikenne Tampereen ja Helsingin välillä lopetetaan. Tätä liikennettä ei edes tarvita, sillä Helsingin lentoasemalle ei mene rautatietä. Suomeen jää pitkän matkan matkustajaliikenne (Rovaniemi - Tampere?) ja Helsingin lähiliikenne. Muun liikenteen kalusto voidaan myydä.Junalippujen hintojen nostamista ei vielä ole ehdotettu, mutta sekin varmasti on yksi rahoituslähde.

----------


## JE

Tampere-Rovaniemi on ihan turha säästää. Ruotsissahan tunnetusti kaikki on paremmin, ja siellähän on keskustelussa esiintynyt sekin ajatus että yöjunat korvattaisiin valtiontuella lentoliikenteelle. Kyllähän lentäminen sentään halpaa on.  :Twisted Evil: 

Vihje: viestissäni on ironiaa

----------


## vompatti

> Ruotsissahan - - on keskustelussa esiintynyt sekin ajatus että yöjunat korvattaisiin valtiontuella lentoliikenteelle. Kyllähän lentäminen sentään halpaa on.


Pysähtyisikö se lentokone myös väliasemilla?

Saattaahan se olla, että tuolla "pitkän matkan liikenteellä" tarkoitettiin Oulu-Kontiomäki-Pieksämäki-Kouvola-Helsinki-junayhteyttä. Kirjoituksen mukaan Tampere-Helsinki-junaliikenne piti lakkauttaa ja _Tampereen kautta kulkeva_ junaliikenne karsia _minimiin_. Minimi varmaan tarkoittaa lakkauttamista (tai sitten jäljelle jää vain Jyväskylä-Seinäjoki-junia, jotka kulkevat Tampereen kautta).

----------


## JE

En usko että ovat niin pitkälle asioita miettineet ylipäätään. Niin tai näin, ruotsalaisilla kyllä on homma hanskassa eli emme sitä pohjoisen junaliikenteen lakkautusta siellä koskaan tule näkemään.

----------


## Rbnqss

Tyhmiä mielipiteitä löytyy valitettavasti... Mikä olisi vaarallisille aineille turvallisempi kuljetusmuoto kuin rautatiet? Kumipyörät tietty. Eihän se ole riski eikä mikään kun on jäinen keli... Helpompaa löytää syyllinen, kun voi syyttää kuskia aina. Rautateillä se kun tahtoo olla hankalaa. Yleensäkin käsitys turvallisuudesta... Paikallinen Joensuunkadun tasoristeys, Päivystäjä Vuonoksen vaihteella... puomit alhaalla, jopa kierretään puomeja, taannoin jäi bussi kiinni jäiseen tasoristeykseen puomien väliin, koulukyyti vieläpä. 

Jos saa suoraan sanoa niin joidenkin ihmisten käsitys turvallisuudesta, olipa kyse rautatiekuljetuksista tai tasoristeyksistä on sieltä ja syvältä ja poikittain.

----------

